
Kavanaugh Hearing Transcript Analysis Using IBM Watson - theknight
https://app.indexframe.com/analysis/kavanaugh-ford-hearing
======
theknight
Even though IBM Watson incorrectly picked up some sentiments. It does a pretty
decent job overall. Pretty satisfied with the results from this experiment.

